# Safe antiemetic



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have terrible morning sickness at the moment and we are going on a ferry journey in 2 weeks time. I am coping with the sickness day to day but really worried about how bad I will be on the ferry for a few hours and then a car journey for 5 hours on the other side. Would it be safe for me to take an antiemetic for just that day, and if so, which one would be the safest. As an ex gynae nurse I am used to handing out antiemetics like smarties to my patients with severe hyperemesis but can't seem to reassure myself that it would be ok for me to take something just this once


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It'll be fine to take one to cover you for the journey. You'll need to get it prescribed though via GP. First line antiemetics are usually cyclizine or prochloperazine. Hope you survive the journey ok


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. My sickness has just increased tenfold over the last 5 days to the point where I feel totally debilitated by it and not coping well at all as it never gives me a break  . In desperation I went to see my GP yesterday but he wouldn't prescribe me anything and said I should only 'take that risk' if I need to be admitted to hospital. I can get my hands on some Stemetil but now my GP has got me all worried about taking it and harming the baby  . I am desperate as finding it virtually impossible to care for my other children!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Bet the GP has never had morning sickness      

'Take the risk'  !!! As opposed the the alternative risk that they didn't even mention which is how harmful serious dehydration can be to both mother and baby!!! If the m/s is so bad that you can't mange daily living activity and it is impinging on your ability to care for your other children then the m/s is bad enough to need treated.

There is no evidence at all that Stemetil (prochloperazine) is associated with any increased risk to the foetus. Ultimately the decision to take anything is yours to make but you should not unduly worry about a risk that the evidence does not show.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Did the GP check your urine for ketones? Weigh you etc.

If you are feeling dehydrated and not able to eat then get properly checked out at A+E or ring the midwife assessment unit for advice.


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you so much for putting my mind at rest. My GP didn't even test my wee! I know I have lost 6lbs in a week. He just examined my abdo which funnily enough was sore from all the puking. DP is on her way home from work with all the neccessary 'items'


----------

